# farm pond question



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I just stored my boat for the winter but i would still like to fish my friends farm ponds a few more times. I was wondering if any of u would know any affective ways (lures & time of day) to catch some bass this time of year because i have never really fished this late in the year. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

what i usually do is go with something that has some slow falling action, maybe a 1/8ounce jig or some plastic stick baits...it u use the jig, just twitch it along the bottom and every now and then bring it high up in the water and let it float back down..with the stickbait, let that bad boy sink and then bring it up from the bottom and let it sink back down.....most of the bites should come when the bait floats back down


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

live crawlers.
hook them through the head with a split shot about 12 to 16 inches above the hook.
if there's moss on the pond hit the pockets in it and along the edges.
the gills will get some of the crawlers but the split shot should get it deeper quick enough to help avoid that!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Depending on the depth and structure. My four lures for winter time is as mentioned above, jig and sinko, the next to are my go to baits all winter. Suspending jerk bait, just reel it down and then start twitching it. The colder the longer the waite between twitches. And my last lure is a black willow leaf slow rolled and then twitch it every time it comes into contack with cover.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks for the tips ill try em out and tell u how it goes


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was also thinking of a suspending jerkbait


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will echo jeffmo and add a little to it..my son and I were at a pond on my uncles property this fall and we did very well on minnows fished around cattails(bass minnows) I used no weight so as to let the minnies kinda flutter around and struggle and attract the attention of the bass..also managed a couple crappie that way..the biggest bass of the day though caught by my son with a fat nightcrawler on the bottom fish went about 3lbs..he was very happy and I was even happier for him


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Live crawler hooked once thru the head is always a good standby. Sometimes hooked once in the middle works good too, makes it look a lil sluggish as the fish are the colder the water gets.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the info i will keep this in mind when im up there


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i got out early friday morning with my dad. It was pretty slow all day. i started out with a blue and silver jerkbait and got nothing. then switched over to a pig'n'jig and didnt get anything. Finally we switched over to live worms and bass minnows below a bobber. We got one catfish and 4 or 5 bass.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

have any of you guys got out on any ponds lately? if you guys have i'd like to hear how you did and wat u cought. 

Thanks!


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Caught 1 in about 45 minutes of fishing, went about 2 pounds and was caught on a Nitro Shad.

_Dan Hill


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Man I have been fishing farm ponds all my life and couldn't even begin to guess how many bass i have caught. I am 62 years young and pulled more fish over the side of a jon boat than than any one pond can hold. There aint but one bait I use and one color. The Kelly's Plow Jockey Dark Purple is the only Bass Bait I will Purchase. I think I and my wife have kept that company in business for years. Not only do the Bass like them , the big gills and crappie will slam them also. Fish them slow and hang on. I really laugh when I see all this tackle the boys buy to catch Bass. I dont even take a tackle box with me, just use my pockets on my bibs. I can get 5 or 6 plow jockeys for what one crank bait cost. I have been a catch an release bass fisherman for 50 years. Eight pound clear stren and a good rod your good to go.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dabber,these younguns probably have never seen a plow jockey   
but us old guys know how good they are  
i've been out of bassing and pond fishing for years,but plow jockeys were killers oon the ponds when i fished them.caught lots of big crappies and perch on them too.
the baits mentioned are good,but "old school" still works  
btw,don't forget small spinner baits.one of my best pond bass days was a mid-january warm spell when i slayed the bass up to 4 pounds slow rolling a 1/8 ounce chartruese twistertail beetle spin


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Never herd on one of those before...but its a little different out on a pond...if those bass are hungary they'll bite anything... Have they produced on big lakes? thats my question?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here ya go bassctcher.there's a wide selection from small panfish sizes to larger bass worms.as well as they work in ponds,i can't see why they won't work on larger waters.i usually fished them weightless in ponds,except for a swivel.

http://www.buyfishingstuff.com/kellysplastics.html


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

To answer basscatcher12, yes soft plastics work on big water also. Before they came out with my now favorite bass bait the sluggo/fluke worm I used to only use a pre-rigged plastic worm with the leader already attached. I liked the weedless variety. I used them for a decade on Rice lake which is about 10 times bigger than Alum for bass and had great success. I think the key to pond bassin is being totally weedless. Before the sluggo/fluke this was the most weedless lure around IMO. 

Misfit, I thought I was the only one who used a beetle spin.


----------

